# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Peggy's Return!

## Bryan



----------


## Chris_2k11

Great Stuff!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Now I know why I have stopped watching EE

----------


## Treacle

Fabulous stuff!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Now I know why I have stopped watching EE


We can expect you to stop commenting on it then!

----------


## Bryan

> We can expect you to stop commenting on it then!


well said kathy! bravo!

----------


## alan45

No.  You can expect me top stop commenting on individual episodes though.   :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

alan your pet is going to die.. feed it!!

----------


## Treacle

> No. You can expect me top stop commenting on individual episodes though.


No you can kiss mah butt if you're not watching it you can stop complaining about it!
I complain about Corrie and Emmerdale but atleast I watch them which sort of gives me a right to complain about them!

----------


## Treacle

> alan your pet is going to die.. feed it!!


It's called Shannis and he doesn't like Shannis, do you get it?

----------


## Bryan



----------


## Treacle

> 


Yay the legend is back!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan



----------


## Bryan



----------


## xStephaniex

> It's called Shannis and he doesn't like Shannis, do you get it?


 :EEK!:  thats evil !!!!  :EEK!:  ...

----------


## Bryan

> Yay the legend is back!


along with the pendant!

----------


## Treacle

> along with the pendant!


Yay the pendant  :Cheer:

----------


## xStephaniex

these pics are fab  :Big Grin:  cant wait for these episodes! anyone know when they will be shown !?

----------


## xStephaniex

[QUOTE=bondboffin] 

 

 

[/QUOTE

babara windsor looks fab dont she !!

----------


## Bryan

i love the way she marches in as if she owns the place: vic, walford, random churchyard, i bet she thought she owned brazil when she was there!

----------


## true.moon

lol
 :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

the pics look good

----------


## Treacle

I think the funeral is sometime next month!

----------


## true.moon

ok thanks

----------


## alan45

> alan your pet is going to die.. feed it!!


Its fed and watered now. Thanks for your concern  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

it has no happeniess

----------


## alan45

> No you can kiss mah butt if you're not watching it you can stop complaining about it!
> I complain about Corrie and Emmerdale but atleast I watch them which sort of gives me a right to complain about them!


Im not complaining about it Im just saying that the return of Peggy does nowt for me. It would be wrong of me to criticise the recent drugs storyline as I didnt watch it. I dont see any harm in saying what I think about the return of Peggy.  As discussed on other threads there are plenty of people who's return would make me watch EE again.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> It's called Shannis and he doesn't like Shannis, do you get it?


Thats not why i didnt feed it. Even I am not that cruel  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> thats evil !!!!  ...


I wouldnt even starve Shannis to death.  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

shannis' happieness is 0%

----------


## alan45

> shannis' happieness is 0%


Does the bank do loans   I have no money left  - No Mon  No Fun   :Sick:

----------


## true.moon

dunno dont have a pet

----------


## true.moon

how do you make it happy
give it money

----------


## Treacle

> Thats not why i didnt feed it. Even I am not that cruel


Oh well that was my theory  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Im not complaining about it Im just saying that the return of Peggy does nowt for me. It would be wrong of me to criticise the recent drugs storyline as I didnt watch it. I dont see any harm in saying what I think about the return of Peggy. As discussed on other threads there are plenty of people who's return would make me watch EE again.


You said in another thread about this that it could be just the thing to get EE back on track again!  :Cool:

----------


## Bryan

> You said in another thread about this that it could be just the thing to get EE back on track again!


the only people i dont have respect for are those who dont stick to their own word

----------


## di marco

> the only people i dont have respect for are those who dont stick to their own word


exactly, i agree bb. i dont mind other people having their own opinions, even if they disagree with me, but i hate people who either constantly say different things or are hypocritical or 2faced

----------


## samantha nixon

these look really good and i cant wait for peggy to come back as theres sure to be quite a few arguments

----------


## alan45

> You said in another thread about this that it could be just the thing to get EE back on track again!


Not peggys return I detest her    Bring back Wicksie

----------


## alan45

> the only people i dont have respect for are those who dont stick to their own word


 Sorry but I stick by my principles I say what I mean

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Not peggys return I detest her    Bring back Wicksie


The only person I want back is Janine!   :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> The only person I want back is Janine!


**** i forgot about her.   Yes bring bac soaps BEST bitch
k

----------


## alan45

> exactly, i agree bb. i dont mind other people having their own opinions, even if they disagree with me, but i hate people who either constantly say different things or are hypocritical or 2faced


|I  am neither a hypocrite nor two faced  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> Not peggys return I detest her Bring back Wicksie


You said it was Peggy's return  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> |I am neither a hypocrite nor two faced


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> thats evil !!!!  ...


Lmao! Funny though   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Sorry Kathy but I say what I mean.  I respect your views about EE fans on here but I m sure i never said anything nice about the poison dwarf

----------


## Treacle

> Sorry Kathy but I say what I mean. I respect your views about EE fans on here but I m sure i never said anything nice about the poison dwarf


You said her pushing Chrissie into Den's grave could put the show back on track!

Not that it was ever off track in my eyes!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> The only person I want back is Janine!


yep id like janine to come back too!   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> |I  am neither a hypocrite nor two faced


i wasnt saying you were a hypocrite or 2faced, i was replying to bondboffins comment generally and said that i dont like people like that, i wasnt intentionally referring to you, so sorry if you took it that way

----------


## Treacle

> yep id like janine to come back too!


Me too!
The best soap bitch in any soap by far for ages  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Me too!
> The best soap bitch in any soap by far for ages


i agree

----------


## Treacle

And she had a good exit which was one of the best episodes of 2004!

----------


## di marco

> And she had a good exit which was one of the best episodes of 2004!


yeh her exit was great   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pics

----------


## Treacle

I hope she comes back and gets the Vic  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> i wasnt saying you were a hypocrite or 2faced, i was replying to bondboffins comment generally and said that i dont like people like that, i wasnt intentionally referring to you, so sorry if you took it that way


My mistake - so its me who should be saying sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> My mistake - so its me who should be saying sorry


I was right though you did praise Peggy coming back and now you're trying to deny it!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I hope she comes back and gets the Vic


Who? Janine?   :Confused:

----------


## emma_strange

great pics

----------


## Abbie

> I hope she comes back and gets the Vic


yer that would be great

----------


## Treacle

> Who? Janine?


No Peggy Mitchell  :Smile:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No Peggy Mitchell


Ooh! lmao, it's cos we were talking about Janine and I thought you meant her  :Confused:  *hides in embarrasment*  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I was right though you did praise Peggy coming back and now you're trying to deny it!


I must have been pissed or something.  For the record I cannot stand Peggy Mitchell the character or Babs Windsor the 'actress'

----------


## Treacle

> I must have been pissed or something. For the record I cannot stand Peggy Mitchell the character or Babs Windsor the 'actress'


Well you still said it  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> My mistake - so its me who should be saying sorry


no worries

----------


## kirsty_g

great pics

----------


## Flozza

*clap* Clap*

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

